# Fred Bear; Kodiak Magnum



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

Does anyone here have any experience with this bow. I am seriously considering throwing $400 into getting one, but I want a little input before spending the money.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a Kodiak Magnum once. It was a nice bow but I don't think it was the fastest thing going.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I would look at spending an additonal $150.00-$200.00 and getting a nice custom made bow. Tim Finley makes some really nice Kota bows in the $550.00 range.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I would suggest you post your question on Stickbow.com. This is traditional site and there are lots of people there who can provide you with answers.

The Kodiak Magnum is a fine bow but I do not have any idea what they are worth now.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Another excellent site for Traditional Archery is tradgang.com


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Among my rackful of recurves I have a 55#@28" K-Mag, which I got as a dedicated ground blind bow. It's a fun bow to shoot and fills this niche exceptionally well.

I draw 29" so get about 57# out of mine; with a 525 grain 2413 it chronographs 179 FPS, which is reasonably fast for a short bow.

It also begins stacking as soon as the draw passes 28". Pretty much all K-Mag shooters will tell you this as well. Hard to get around it with a bow this short.

I consider the K-Mag to be a special purpose bow, say for certain tree stand and ground blind setups, not a general purpose bow. My go to bows for all around hunting are my 58" Martin Mamba, 60" Kota Prairie Swift, and 60" Chek Mate Hunter II...

if you are looking for a short recurve, I would recommend the Chek Mate Raven above all others on the market...

BTW, tradgang is a better trad site than stickbow all the way around. Too many urinating contests allowed to go on at stickbow...


----------

